# اسأل ومرشدنا الروحى ُيجيب ..



## soul & life (18 مارس 2015)

سلام ونعمة

مين فينا ميحبش ينمى حياته الروحية ؟

مين مش من وقت للتانى بيواجه استفسار او سؤال روحى لكن مش بيلاقى اب اعترافه موجود امامه كل الوقت وبيضطر يدور على الاجابة بنفسه ويا يلاقيها يا ميلقيهاش!!

وساعات اب اعترافنا مبيكونش هو مرشدنا الروحى لضيق وقته ولكثرة المشاكل والمسئوليات اللى بتنتظره الله يعيينهم..


وجودنا فى منتدى باسم الكنيسة بعتبره تميز وبركة كبيرة فى حياتنا ووجود شخصيات رائعة معانا بالمنتدى بركة كبيرة لينا كلنا ولازم نستغلها ونستخدمها  صح لتنمية حياتنا الروحية ونستزاد منها معرفة وبركة..


فكرة الموضوع وببساطة هنستغل وجود مرشدنا الروحى الرائع استاذ *ايموندد *كل سؤال روحى يخطر على بالك ومش عارف اجابته ومحيرك اطرحه وبمشيئة ربنا استاذ ايمن هيجاوبك بسلاسة وبشكل بسيط 


اسأل ومرشدنا الروحى ُيجيب ....

بإنتظار اسألتكم واستفسارتكم الروحيه كلنا هنستفاد من طرح السؤال ومن الاجابة  فلا تبخل علينا بالإفادة  الرب معكم ويبارك حياتكم امين .

ملحوظة : لو فى شخص عنده سؤال ومش حابب يعرف انه صاحب السؤال ممكن يراسلنى على الخاص ويبعتلى سؤاله وانا هنزل السؤال بدون كتابة اى اسماء.


----------



## اني بل (18 مارس 2015)

ارجو تثبيته لأنه مهم عندي اسئلة كثير محيراني ورح نتعاون بنعمة الرب للأجابة عليها


----------



## soul & life (18 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ارجو تثبيته لأنه مهم عندي اسئلة كثير محيراني ورح نتعاون بنعمة الرب للأجابة عليها



اهلا بيكى انى بإنتظار كل اسئلتك واستفسارتك و الاجابة من استاذ ايمن مش هتتأخر اكييد  .. نورتى حبيبتى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 مارس 2015)

فكرة الموضوع ممتازة
هذا سوف يساعدنى على النمو الروحى


----------



## soul & life (18 مارس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> فكرة الموضوع ممتازة
> هذا سوف يساعدنى على النمو الروحى



شكرا استاذى للمشاركة الغالية بإنتظار اسئلتك والكل هيستفاد بإذن يسوع :flowers:


----------



## اني بل (18 مارس 2015)

*في امور كثير بتصير معي وانا بطبيعتي حساسة وبتضايق اووي من اي موقف بيحصلي ازاي اكون جبل ما يهز هالريح ؟؟؟
اعرف القراءة والصلاة لكن عايزة شئ عملي يخليني شو ما صار من تقلبات حولي ما اضايق وانزعج وافكر فيها واعيط ....
انصحني ....*


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 مارس 2015)

فكره جميله اوى سول
واكيد كلنا هنستفاد من الاجابه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى


----------



## soul & life (18 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> فكره جميله اوى سول
> واكيد كلنا هنستفاد من الاجابه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى



نورتى ماريا  يلا منتظرين اسئلتك مفيش حد معندهوش اسئلة بتحيره


ياريت السؤال يكون بخط او لون مميز علشان ميتهوهش بين المشاركات بعد اذنك انى انا خليت سؤالك بالاورنج علشان لما يدخل استاذ ايمن يلاحظه ويجاوب عليه


----------



## BITAR (18 مارس 2015)

*اكيد الاحتاج الى النمو الروحى 
هو
 اعظم احتياج
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2015)

*أنا أب إعترافى معايا عل الفيس 
:t33:
*​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (18 مارس 2015)

فكرة رائعة
فكلماغصنا اكثر في المعرفة الكتابية والروحية
ظهرتْ لنا اسئلة جديدة تبحث عن اجوبة شافية،
ونحن واثقين من امكانية وموهبة وقدرة الاخ أيمن
الف شكر لكِ اختي الغالية
* soul & life*
والف شكرمقدّما للاخ الغالي 
*أيمن*
بركة الرب معكم والتوفيق يكون من نصيبكم​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2015)

فكرة الموضوع جميله يانيفو
واكيد كل واحد فينا عنده ع الاقل سؤال
حالا ها ارجع لك بسؤال​


----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> *في امور كثير بتصير معي وانا بطبيعتي حساسة وبتضايق اووي من اي موقف بيحصلي ازاي اكون جبل ما يهز هالريح ؟؟؟
> اعرف القراءة والصلاة لكن عايزة شئ عملي يخليني شو ما صار من تقلبات حولي ما اضايق وانزعج وافكر فيها واعيط ....
> انصحني ....*


سلام من ملك السلام الذي يعمل فينا بروحه ليُغير طبعنا الداخلي لنكون على صورته لنصير هيكله المقدس المستحق حلوله وسكناه...​أختي  العزيزة محبوبة الله  والقديسين، لكي يصير الإنسان ثابت راسخ لا يهزه ريح  هو قبوله الضيقات  والآلام بصبر مع الصلاة كما تفعلين، لأن الآلام وكثرة  الضيقات هي التي  تصنع جنود صالحين لربنا يسوع، لذلك الرسول بولس قال  لتيموثاس: [ فاشترك  أنت في احتمال المشقات كجندي صالح ليسوع المسيح ]  (2تيموثاوس  2: 3)
فلو في كل موقف فيه ضيق، تأكدي أنه بوتقة تنقية، لأن  الذهب يُنقى بالنار  الحامية لكي يصير نقياً، وعلى قدر شدة النار التي ترتفع  قليلاً قليلاً  يصير أكثر نقاء، والرب نفسه لم يقل غير هذا، لأنه قال في  العالم سيكون لكم  ضيق لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم، وهو غالب فينا لو خضعنا  له وتقبلنا  الألم وشكرنا عليه واحتملنا بكل صبر كل ضيق وشدة تأتي علينا  لأن لن تصيبنا  تجربة إلا بشرية لأجل التنقية والله لا يدعنا أن نُجرَّب فوق  طاقتنا،  فاحتمال الضيق واجتيازه بصبر هو الذي يقوي النفس ويُشددها للغاية،  وعلى  قدر ما تكون محبتنا صادقة للمسيح الرب، على قدر ما يكون احتمالنا  بتقبل  الألم والضيق مع الشكر والحياة حسب الوصية، وبذلك نتقوى ونصير  كالجبل  الراسخ الذي لا يتزعزع:
+  الرب نوري  وخلاصي ممن أخاف، الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب. عندما اقترب إليَّ  الأشرار  ليأكلوا لحمي مُضايقي وأعدائي عثروا وسقطوا. أن نزل علي جيش لا  يخاف قلبي،  أن قامت علي حرب ففي ذلك انا مطمئن (مزمور 27: 1 - 3)​


----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2015)

سلام من الله، بالطبع لكي لا تتوه الأسئلة والأجوبة في الموضوع سيتم الإجابة هنا وعمل موضوع مستقل لكل إجابة مع ترك فرصة للسؤال في نفس الموضوع حوالين نفس ذات السؤال لو كان فيه استفسار آخر في إطاره، أما لو كان بعيد عنه سنضطر أن نفصل السؤال في موضوع مستقل وحده.. وسيتم ترقيم السؤال بالتتتابع، فالسؤال الأول هو السابق وتم عمل له موضوع مستقل تحت عنوان ((إجابة السؤال الأول في موضوع اسأل ومرشدنا الروحى ُيجيب))... 

--- *ملحوظة *---
طبعاً أنا بجاوب حسب ما نلت من خبرة في حياتي الشخصية حسب تعليم الكتاب المقدس وموهبة الله وعمل نعمته معي، ولو فيه حاجة مش هاقدر أجاوب عنها هاقول بالطبع، لأن سعات بيبقى هناك أمور شخصية جداً صعب الإجابة عليها وتحتاج قعدات خاصة وشخصية للغاية، يُفضل فيها الالتجاء لمرشد من نوع خاص يحمل روح أبوة ويكون كبير في السن لا يقل سنة عن 60 سنة أو أكثر ويُفضل أن يكون أب كاهن متزوج... ده طبعاً في حالات خاصة وشخصية جداً بالطبع هاتظهر في وقتها... كلامي للتنويه فقط علشان مش حد يزعل مني لما اقوله هذا الكلام، لأن فيه بعض السيدات والبنات زعلوا مني جداً لما مش رضيت ابقى ليهم مرشد أو موجهة شخصي لحياتهم الخاصة وعلى الأخص رفضت اسمع من الأساس حياة شخصية للغاية وتعتبر أسرار خاصة جداً، لأن البنات والسيدات يحتاجوا أم روحية مش أب روحي... ولذلك ممنوع منعاً باتاً أن يكون رجل أو شاب مرشداً لإمرأة أو بنت في حياتها الشخصية جداً، بل تحتاج لأم روحية حسب تقليد الكنيسة وتوجيهاتها السليمة، بل الرجل للرجل والمرأة للمرأة... طبعاً ده مش مسألة قضية حرية المرأة أو قضية الوحدة بين الرجل والمرأة أو شيء من هذا القبيل أو تعقيد الأمور، بل هو من أجل ضبط الحياة الروحية في إطارها السليم لكي تكون صحيحة وقوية ولا يطمع فينا الشيطان، ويحدث لخطبة في التوجيهات الشخصية فتتعثر الحياة ويحدث فيها مشاكل واضطراب في المسيرة الروحية. لكن أي موضوع تاني (مش يخص الحياة الشخصية جداً) سنجيب عليه بنعمة الله، وننتظر اسألتكم يا أحباء الله والقديسين، كونوا معافين...
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2015)

سلام الرب معكم​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مارس 2015)

فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا
واكيد نااس كتير هتستفاد منها وانا اولهم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك نيفو
وخدمة أ.ايمن​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2015)

*ايوة بقى هو ده الكلام 
فعلا فى اسئلة كتير عندى ومرشدى الروحى مش عارفة اتلم عليه 
فا انا هزهقكم منى ههههههههههههه 

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 مارس 2015)

هو مين اللي هيجاوب 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب لية ندبس الراجل الغلبان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا كدة اتاكدت انك فعلا من اليكس 
ملكومش غير مصلحتكم 
الله يكون بعونة اين الناس 
قلبى معاة


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2015)

منورين يا جماعة لكن فين الاسئلة ده انا قولت استاذ ايمن مش هيقوم من على الجهاز من كتر الاسئلة اللى هتجيله  

انا معنديش خبرة الارشاد يا رمسيس ومعانا بركة وخبرة فى الارشاد نستغلها ولا منستغلهاش  ده استغلال  نافع مش ضار يعنى ربنا مش هيزعلمنى بالعكس هفيد واستفيد واستاذ ايمن نفسه فرحان لانه بيخدم اخواته  اطلع منها انت بقا


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2015)

سؤالى : كلنا بيكون لينا قديسين مفضلين بنتشفع  بيهم وقريبين مننا ودايما بنذكرهم فى اخر صلواتنا للتشفع ازاى اعبر عن محبتى للقديس او القديسة غير انى اتشفع بيهم وطبعا ميكونش بشكل ازيد من اللازم ونأله القديسين  زى مبيحصل من البعض !!


----------



## joeseph.jesus (19 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا أب إعترافى معايا عل الفيس
> :t33:
> *​



شكرا علي فكره الموضوع.  

يابختك يا ايريني.  انا مرشدي الروحي بلبنان


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 مارس 2015)

*س*: في الاناجيل ترد على لسان الرب: 
من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع .. مثلاً، كما في متى 10 : 15
اما في رؤيا يوحنا، الاذنان، تصبح اذناً واحدة، كما في رؤ 3 : 22، 
هل السبب هو اختلاف التوقيت، في الاناجيل 
هو: زمن التوبة والخلاص، وفي الرؤيا زمن: الحساب والدينونة؟
ام هناك تفسيراً آخر؟

مع خالص شكري لك مقدّماً
*اخي الغالي 
أيمن*
وشكري لراعية المبادرة والموضوع
ا*ختي الغالية*
*soul & life *
​


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2015)

كيف بقدر حافظ على فكري نظيف وما اسمح للشيطان بعبث فيه ؟؟؟
بشكل عام اخي العزيز ايمن


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2015)

السؤال الاول 

سؤالى : كلنا بيكون لينا قديسين مفضلين بنتشفع بيهم وقريبين مننا ودايما بنذكرهم فى اخر صلواتنا للتشفع ازاى اعبر عن محبتى للقديس او القديسة غير انى اتشفع بيهم وطبعا ميكونش بشكل ازيد من اللازم ونأله القديسين زى مبيحصل من البعض !!


السؤال التانى

س1: في الاناجيل ترد على لسان الرب: 
من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع .. مثلاً، كما في متى 10 : 15
اما في رؤيا يوحنا، الاذنان، تصبح اذناً واحدة، كما في رؤ 3 : 22، 
هل السبب هو اختلاف التوقيت، في الاناجيل 
هو: زمن التوبة والخلاص، وفي الرؤيا زمن: الحساب والدينونة؟
ام هناك تفسيراً آخر؟

مع خالص شكري لك مقدّماً
اخي الغالي 



السؤال الثالث


كيف بقدر حافظ على فكري نظيف وما اسمح للشيطان بعبث فيه ؟؟؟
بشكل عام اخي العزيز ايمن


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2015)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> *س*: في الاناجيل ترد على لسان الرب:
> من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع .. مثلاً، كما في متى 10 : 15
> اما في رؤيا يوحنا، الاذنان، تصبح اذناً واحدة، كما في رؤ 3 : 22،
> هل السبب هو اختلاف التوقيت، في الاناجيل
> ...



سلام لشخصك العزيز، هو المضمون واحد من جهة السمع وبالطبع له علاقة بالتأديب أولاً ثم الدينونة، والسمع في الأساس له علاقة بالإصغاء وتمييز صوت الله والعمل بالكلمة، لأن السمع في الكتاب المقدس يعني الإصغاء بالأذن الداخلية الروحية التي انفتحت على صوت الروح القدس لأجل الطاعة، لأن الإنسان الذي تاب ودخل في الحياة المقدسة مع الله الحي بالتوبة والإيمان يسمع بالأذن الروحية لكي يطيع، يسمع =  يطيع، فالسمع لأجل الإصغاء للروح القدس للطاعة، لأن كل من يطيع تنضبط حياته ويحيا لله وفق إرادته ومشيئته المعلنة في كلمته، لأن الرب نفسه بيكلمنا في الإنجيل لكي نطيع صوته، وحتى على مستوى العهد القديم كان الرب يُريد أم الشعب يسمع صوته ويطيعه لأجل أن يخلصهم وينجيهم: 
+ فقال أن كنت تسمع لصوت الرب إلهك وتصنع الحق في عينيه وتصغي إلى وصاياه وتحفظ جميع فرائضه فمرضاً ما مما وضعته على المصريين لا أضع عليك فإني أنا الرب شافيك (خروج 15: 26)
+ وأن كنتم مع ذلك لا تسمعون لي أُزيد على تأديبكم سبعة أضعاف حسب خطاياكم (لاويين 26: 18)
+ وأن سلكتم معي بالخلاف ولم تشاءوا أن تسمعوا لي أُزيد عليكم ضربات سبعة أضعاف حسب خطاياكم (لاويين 26: 21) 
+ فكلمتكم ولم تسمعوا بل عصيتم قول الرب وطغيتم وصعدتم إلى الجبل (تثنية 1: 43)
+ ومن أجل انكم تسمعون هذه الاحكام وتحفظون وتعملونها يحفظ لك الرب إلهك العهد والاحسان اللذين أقسم لآبائك (تثنية 7: 12)
+ كالشعوب الذين يبيدهم الرب من أمامكم كذلك تبيدون لأجل انكم لم تسمعوا لقول الرب إلهكم (تثنية 8: 20)
+ وراء الرب إلهكم تسيرون وإياه تتقون ووصاياه تحفظون وصوته تسمعون وإياه تعبدون وبه تلتصقون (تثنية 13: 4)
+ لم تسمع الصوت لم تقبل التأديب لم تتكل على الرب لم تتقرب إلى إلهها (صفنبا 3: 2)
+ ان كنتم لا تسمعون ولا تجعلون في القلب لتعطوا مجداً لاسمي قال رب الجنود فإني أُرسل عليكم اللعن وألعن بركاتكم بل قد لعنتها لأنكم لستم جاعلين في القلب (ملاخي 2: 2)
​* وعلى مستوى العهد الجديد:
+ لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولي (يوحنا 8: 43)
+ الذي من الله يسمع كلام الله لذلك أنتم لستم تسمعون لأنكم لستم من الله (يوحنا 8: 47)
+ ملكة التيمن ستقوم في الدين مع هذا الجيل وتُدينه لأنها أتت من أقاصي الأرض لتسمع حكمة سليمان وهوذا أعظم من سُليمان ههنا (متى 12: 42)
+ فقد تمت فيهم نبوة أشعياء القائلة تسمعون سمعاً ولا تفهمون ومبصرين تبصرون ولا تنظرون (متى 13: 14)
+ خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني (يوحنا 10: 27)
+ ولكن طوبى لعيونكم لانها تبصر ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع (متى 13: 16)
+ الذي لا يحبني لا يحفظ كلامي (ويطيعه) والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي بل للآب الذي أرسلني (للتأكيد على وحدانيته مع الآب ومن يسمع له يحبه ويحب الآب) (يوحنا 14: 24)​*** ده ملخص مفهوم السمع بتركيز شديد في الكتاب المقدس...
​


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> كيف بقدر حافظ على فكري نظيف وما اسمح للشيطان بعبث فيه ؟؟؟
> بشكل عام اخي العزيز ايمن



مشكلة الفكر أنه مرتبط *بالخيال والأفكار المزدحمة* المتنوعة الكثيرة التي مرت في حياة الإنسان عموماً، ولقد وهبنا الله ملكة الخيال والقدرة على تذكر الأحداث، وذلك لكي لنتصور حوادث الماضي لنحيا فيها، ونتعمق في بركات معاملات الله فيها فنتشجع، ونرى أخطاء الماضي فنتوب عنها ونحذر من الوقوع فيها مره أخرى، وأيضاً الخيال يتقدس دائماً بسيرة القديسين فيتصور في عقل الإنسان وقلبه صور حيه لسيرتهم الحلوة فتنطبع على حياتنا الشخصية: "أنظروا لنهاية سيرتهم" (عبرانيين 13: 7)، والخيال عموماً هو الذي يربط حقائق الماضي بوقائع الحاضر بأماني المستقبل ...

  وهناك قدره وسعة للخيال تختلف درجاتها من شخصٍ لآخر، فيوجد من له خيالاً جباراً غير محدود، يتصور الأشياء على طبيعتها دون أن يراها! فيحين يقع نظر صاحب الخيال الجبار على بعض الأمور العادية التي لا تكاد تسترعى نظر الآخرين حتى يرى فيها جمالاً وروعة مخفية ويستخرج منها معاني في غاية الدقة والإحكام، وهذا نوع من أنواع التأمل الخاص...

  ويوجد ما تشترك الحواس عنده في جو قصة يقرأها حتى أنه يشعر لأنه يعيش فيها، وبعضاً من هؤلاء الناس لهم هبة خاصة من الله حتى أنهم يتأثروا بقصص السابقين وبخاصة الآباء القديسين، ويستطيعوا بسهولة ويُسر أن ينقلوا صوراً من حياتهم ويطبعوها على حياتهم فتصير حقائق الحاضر يعيشونها في سلوكهم بالنعمة...

  ويوجد أنواع مختلفة من الناس لهم القدرة على الخيال بدرجات متفاوتة ما بين البساطة والعبور للعمق والاتساع ولن أقدر أن اذكرها جميعاً...
   والخيال ككل المواهب الطبيعية التي وهبها الله للإنسان، عُرضة للانحراف عن مجراها الطبيعي، فعوض من أن يكون الخيال سبباً لارتقاء الإنسان ونموه في طريق التقوى واكتساب الفضائل والتأملات الحلوة التي تسبب نشوة النفس وتقويها بروح الرجاء والشغف لحياة المحبة، تجده ينحرف فينساب في أفكار الشرّ والتلذذ بتصورات الشهوة، وأيضاً ينحرف في الخيال المريض والتصورات الوهمية وأحلام اليقظة الكاذبة، وهذا الخيال يصبح مشكلة حقيقية إذا لم يدرك الإنسان الانحراف الذي فيه ويتحكم في خياله الخصب، لأنه سيكون عائق عظيم للصلاة وطاعة الله...​      ومشكلة الخيال المنحرف والذي يشتتنا في الصلاة أنه محصلة لعدة قوى تغذيه وتنميه من أمثلتها التي قد يوجد بعضها أو أحدها أو كلها: *الطموح، العجز، الشهوة المكبوتة، الغيرة المُرة، الغضب، الخوف، الانتقام، الكبرياء* 
  لذلك يشرد الذهن عن الحق، ليحقق ما لم يقدر على تحقيقه في أرض الواقع فيحلم ويتخيل هذه الأمور وبالذات في وقت الصلاة، وقد تصل لمنحى خطير وهو ملامة الله في النهاية وعدم الإيمان والثقة فيه، إذ يجد الإنسان أسئلة خاصة مثل: لماذا الله يتركه ولا يحقق له أمانيه... الخ


   والعلاج هو بتحليل المواضيع التي يسرح فيها الفكر كثيراً ( ويُنصح الالتجاء لأب روحي محنك ذو خبره عميقة مع الله وله موهبة الأبوة والحكمة الإلهية وله دراية بطب النفوس ) وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
      * إذا كان إذا كان انشغال الفكر بالتلذذ برؤية خسائر الآخرين أو الانتقام من بعض الأشخاص، أو الحلم بقتل شخص أو ضربه، كان لك دليل قاطع على أن الغضب والغيرة تملكان على النفس...
  * إذا كان الخيال مشغول بتأليف مواقف الانتصار والعظمة أو الحلم بأنه رئيس آمر ناهي للآخرين والكل يطيعه، أو أنه قديس يصنع معجزات وآيات وعجائب، كان ذلك دليل على الكبرياء وعدم الرضى بالواقع وإهمال واضح في الأداء بالواجب الموضوع على الإنسان ... 
   ويقول القديس حزقيوس الأورشليمي:
   [ كما يستحيل على الإنسان أن يُطارد عصفوراً طليقاً في الهواء لأن ذلك ليس من طبيعة الإنسان؛ كذلك يستحيل بمجهودنا البشري أن نهزم أفكارنا الجسدية وطياشتها في الشرّ، أو نجبر عين العقل في الثبوت أمام الله... يلزمنا أن نستخدم الصلاة وطلب المعونة بلا انقطاع ! *فإذا حاولت بمجهودك فقط أن تهزم أفكارك فأنت لا زلت تجري وراء العصفور عبثاً*. ]
​بالطبع الإلتجاء لله الطبيب الأعظم بالصلاة هي خير معين على تقديس الفكر، لأن الله يُعطي معونة بروحه لكي يشفي النفس إذا كانت تشعر باحتياجها وتلح في الصلاة على أن يُنقي الله الفكر ويضبط الحياة كلها...​


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> سؤالى  : كلنا بيكون لينا قديسين مفضلين بنتشفع  بيهم وقريبين مننا ودايما  بنذكرهم فى اخر صلواتنا للتشفع ازاى اعبر عن محبتى للقديس او القديسة غير  انى اتشفع بيهم وطبعا ميكونش بشكل ازيد من اللازم ونأله القديسين  زى  مبيحصل من البعض !!



هناك مشكلتين كبار للغاية، *أولاً*  الناس غير متصوره أنها مدعوة للقداسة مثل القديسين بالتساوي، لأن الرب  نفسه على مستوى العهدين طالب الناس بأن يكونوا قديسين ولم يخص بها فئة  معينه: [ لأنه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لأني أنا قدوس ] (1بطرس 1: 16)
وأيضاً يولس الرسول يقول: [ فالبسوا *كمختاري الله القديسين* المحبوبين أحشاء رأفات ولُطفاً وتواضعاً ووداعة وطول أناة ] (كولوسي 3: 12)
فالقداسة لا تخص من تنيحوا وانتقلوا فقط، بل الإنسان وهو عائش على الأرض لازم وضروري وحتماً *يكون قديس*، ولا علاقة للقداسة بالمعجزات، يعني المعجزات مش دليل على التقديس والحياة بالروح، بل العلامة الحقيقية للقديس إيمانه الحي العامل بالمحبة وطاعة الإنجيل بحفظ الوصية والعمل بها لأنه يحب الرب  من كل قلبه وفكره ونفسه وقدرته، يعني مش ييجي واحد يقف قدام الله يتهرب من  حياة القداسة وينادي على القديسين كأنه في معزل عنهم، أو لكي يريح ضميره  انه بيطلبهم *وبالاتضاع الكاذب يقف أمام الله اصل انا مش قديس ومش هابقى قديس*، مع أن مكتوب:
 + فهناك أمران يستحقون بهما حلول العقاب سوء اعتقادهم في الله إذ اتبعوا الأصنام وقسمهم بالظلم والمكر إذ استخفوا بالقداسة (الحكمة  14: 30)
 + فإذ لنا هذه المواعيد أيها الأحباء لنطهر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح مُكملين القداسة في خوف الله (2كورنثوس 7: 1)
 + لكي يثبت قلوبكم بلا لوم في القداسة أمام الله أبينا في مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميع قديسيه (1تسالونيكي 3: 13)
 + لأن الله لم يدعنا للنجاسة بل في القداسة (1تسالونيكي 4: 7)
 + اتبعوا السلام مع الجميع *والقداسة التي بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب *(عبرانيين 12: 14)​ يعني أن لم نكن قديسين فعلاً ولا نسعى إلى القداسة في صلاتنا، فأننا لن نرى الرب  قط مهما ما حاولنا وحتى لو درسنا الإنجيل كله وبالتدقيق وصار لنا أعظم الرتب الكنسية  والدراسات اللاهوتية، بل ومهما ما طلبنا صلوات القديسين فأنها لن تنفعنا أن لم نَرد أن نحيا مثلهم في القداسة،  لأنه ينبغي أن نُشابههم، لأن سيرتهم صارت أمامنا لكي نتعلم ونتفق في نفس  ذات المنهج، من جهة الإيمان والمحبة والقداسة عينها التي تأتي بتنقية القلب بكلمة الله حينما نصغي لها ونطيعها ونحيا بها: 
+ إنما صالح الله لإسرائيل لأنقياء القلب (مزمور 73: 1)
+ طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يُعاينون الله (متى 5: 8)
+ أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به (يوحنا 15: 3)​*والمشكلة الثانية *عموماً،  أن الناس لا تتذكر كلام بولس الرسول وهي تطلب صلوات القديسين: [ اذكروا  مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله، انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم *فتمثلوا بإيمانهم* ] (عبرانيين 13: 7)
القديسين الذين عاشوا للمسيح الرب، عاشوا بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة،  وصارت حياتهم شهادة حيه لعمل الله في قلوبهم، لأن حياة التقديس عمل نعمة  يتم في النفس بالروح القدس، حينما يكون لها عين داخلية تنظر حسب مشيئة الله  وآذان مفتوحه على صوته الظاهر في الإنجيل والسير المكرسة التي عاشت له،  لأن حياة القديسين هي إرشاد حي لكل من يُريد أن يتبع طريق البرّ ويصير هو  نفسه قديس يحيا لله كإناء مخصص لحلوله وسكناه...

فما يُكرم القديسين ويعلن محبتهم بالصدق هو سماع صوت الله واتباع حياة التقديس، وأخذ عبرة من  حياتهم وإرشاد حي لكي نحيا بقوة الإيمان، لأنهم بالنسبة لنا أيقونات تعبر  عن حياة الحب الحقيقية في طاعة صوت الله وتتميم مشيئته في الحياة الشخصية،  لذلك أن خرجت طلبات صلواتنا عن هذا الإطار نكون سبب حزن لكل قديس أمين عاش  لله، ولا يحق أن نطلب منه صلاة لأننا لا ننوي أن نحيا متمثلين بالإيمان  الذي عاش به، لأنه أكرم الله من قلبه وينبغي علينا أن نكرم الله نحن أيضاً  لكي يكون لنا شركة مع القديسين في النور:
+ لذلك أنا أيضاًَ إذ قد سمعت بإيمانكم بالرب يسوع ومحبتكم نحو جميع القديسين (أفسس 1: 15)
+ شاكرين الآب الذي أهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور (كورنثوس 1: 12)
+ ولكن ان سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية (1يوحنا 1: 7)
+ فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونُزلاً، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله (أفسس 2: 19)
+ وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في المحبة حتى تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو (أفسس 3: 18)​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مارس 2015)

​*استاذى الغالى عندى سؤال بيدور فى بالى ونفسى اﻻقى ليه اجابة مقنعة 
فى ايه فى اﻻنجيل بتقول 
من اراد احد ان يأتى ورائى 
فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى 
كلنا دايما بنقول ان حمل الصليب 
انى استحمل المرض او اﻻلم 
لكن معنى حمل الصليب شايفاه اعمق من كده 
ماهوالمقصود بحمل الصليب ؟؟؟؟؟
وميرسى لتعبك مقدما يا استاذنا
*


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> استاذى الغالى عندى سؤال بيدور فى بالى ونفسى اﻻقى ليه اجابة مقنعة
> فى ايه فى اﻻنجيل بتقول
> من اراد احد ان يأتى ورائى
> ...



سلام لشخصك العزيز
الرب: [ قال للجميع أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني... و من لا يحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذاً  ] (لوقا 9: 23؛ 14: 27)
طبعاً لو دققنا في الكلام سنجد أن هناك إنكار النفس، وحمل الصليب باختيارنا وإرادتنا، أما من جهة المرض فهو ليس بإرادتنا وليس باختيار أحد ولا هو يجعل أحد يضطهدني، لأن المرض بيأتي على الجميع في كل مكان ولكل إنسان، بسبب عوامل الفساد التي في الطبيعة، وهذا ليس صليب في ذاته، ولكن احتماله بشكر يُظهر صدق النفس في ثقتها ومحبتها للمسيح الرب، لأن الذي يحتمل المرض بالشكر وصبر فهو واثق في محبة الله لأن عن طريق المرض التعب يتحول إلى تعزية بتنقية النفس، لأن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله المدعوين حسب قصده، لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابيهن صورة ابنه...
وحينما يكون هذا وعي الإ نسان الحقيقي فأنه يحتمل ألم المرض، لأن في أمراض الجسد يظهر صبر النفس وثقتها في الله أبوها، لأن لما الإنسان يأتي عليه المرض بيصلي أن الله يرفع عنه هذا المرض، ولكن أحيناً لا يرفعه الله يا إما لحماية الإنسان من الكبرياء، أو لأجل تهذيب النفس أو تزكيتها أو تأديبها، لكن حمل الصليب لا نُصلي أن يرفعه الله عنا بل نتقبله باختيارنا عن وعي ومسرة أننا نسير خلف المسيح لذلك قال الرسول: [ فلنخرج إذاً إليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره ] (عبرانيين 13: 13)

فالصيب عار، غير المرض لأن المرض ليس عار ولا يتبرأ أحد من شخص مريض أو ينظر إليه نظرة ازدراء، لكن مكتوب عن عار الصليب: 
+ من صوت العدو من قبل ظلم الشرير لأنهم يحيلون عليَّ إثماً وبغضب يضطهدونني (مزمور 55: 3)
+ كل وصاياك أمانة، زوراً يضطهدونني، أعني (مزمور 119: 86)
+ اذكروا الكلام الذي قلته لكم: "ليس عبد أعظم من سيده، أن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم، وأن كانوا قد حفظوا كلامي فسيحفظون كلامكم (يوحنا 15: 20)
+ باركوا على الذين يضطهدونكم، باركوا ولا تلعنوا (رومية 12: 14)
+ وجميع الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا بالتقوى في المسيح يسوع يُضطهدون (2تيموثاوس 3: 12)
+ قبلتم سلب أموالكم بفرح، عالمين في أنفسكم أن لكم مالاً أفضل في السماوات وباقياً (عبرانيين 10: 34)​ويطرس الرسول يوضح عملياً معنى الصليب وحمله في كلامة في رسالتة الأولى قائلاً:  [ أيها الأحباء لا تستغربوا البلوى المحرقة التي بينكم حادثة لأجل امتحانكم كأنه أصابكم أمرٌ غريب. بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضاً مبتهجين. أن عُيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم، لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم، أما من جهتهم فيجدف عليه وأما من جهتكم فيمجد. فلا يتألم أحدكم كقاتل أو سارق أو فاعل شرّ أو متداخل في أمور غيره. ولكن أن كان كمسيحي فلا يخجل بل يُمجد الله من هذا القبيل ] (1بطرس 4: 12 - 16)

فواضح هنا معنى الصليب، وهو قبول الاضطهاد وعدم قبول الناس لنا لأننا نتبع المسيح بإخلاص وامانة، وحتى لو انا تبت فأن تعييرات من كانوا معي في حياة الشرّ ستنصب عليا، وايضاً الغير قابلين للتقوى سيرفضونيي، وأيضاً لو كنت امين في خدمتي سيحدث رفض بل ربما طرد وتعييرات لا تنتهي، فأن لم أنكر نفسي واقبل الصليب وانحني مع المسيح واقبل التعييرات فأني سأتمرد على الله ولن أصير تلميذاً للمسيح حسب قوله، لأنتي ساتضايق جداً ولن اقبل تعييرات الناس: 
+ لأن غيرة بيتك أكلتني وتعييرات مُعيريك وقعت عليَّ (مزمور 69: 9)
+ لأن المسيح أيضاً لم يُرضِ نفسه، بل كما هو مكتوب: "تعييرات مُعيريك وقعت عليَّ" (رومية 15: 3)
+ من جهة مشهورين بتعييرات وضيقات، ومن جهة صائرين شركاء الذين تصرف فيهم هكذا (عبرانيين 10: 33)
+ أن كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم، لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم، بل انا اخترتكم من العالم لذلك يبغضكم العالم (يوحنا 15: 18و 19)
+ لا تتعجبوا يا إخوتي أن كان العالم يبغضكم (1يوحنا 3: 13)​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز، هو المضمون واحد من جهة السمع وبالطبع له علاقة بالتأديب أولاً ثم الدينونة، والسمع في الأساس له علاقة بالإصغاء وتمييز صوت الله والعمل بالكلمة، لأن السمع في الكتاب المقدس يعني الإصغاء بالأذن الداخلية الروحية التي انفتحت على صوت الروح القدس لأجل الطاعة، لأن الإنسان الذي تاب ودخل في الحياة المقدسة مع الله الحي بالتوبة والإيمان يسمع بالأذن الروحية لكي يطيع، يسمع =  يطيع، فالسمع لأجل الإصغاء للروح القدس للطاعة، لأن كل من يطيع تنضبط حياته ويحيا لله وفق إرادته ومشيئته المعلنة في كلمته، لأن الرب نفسه بيكلمنا في الإنجيل لكي نطيع صوته، وحتى على مستوى العهد القديم كان الرب يُريد أم الشعب يسمع صوته ويطيعه لأجل أن يخلصهم وينجيهم:
> + فقال أن كنت تسمع لصوت الرب إلهك وتصنع الحق في عينيه وتصغي إلى وصاياه وتحفظ جميع فرائضه فمرضاً ما مما وضعته على المصريين لا أضع عليك فإني أنا الرب شافيك (خروج 15: 26)
> + وأن كنتم مع ذلك لا تسمعون لي أُزيد على تأديبكم سبعة أضعاف حسب خطاياكم (لاويين 26: 18)
> + وأن سلكتم معي بالخلاف ولم تشاءوا أن تسمعوا لي أُزيد عليكم ضربات سبعة أضعاف حسب خطاياكم (لاويين 26: 21)
> ...



اخي العزيز
كل الذي كتبه حضرتك عن الاصغاء والسمع الروحي صحيح وواضح
لكن، بكل تأكيد، لما الوحي المقدس يشير مرة للسمع باذنين واخرى باذن واحدة، فهناك سبب وغاية دقيقة وراء ذلك.​


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2015)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> اخي العزيز
> كل الذي كتبه حضرتك عن الاصغاء والسمع الروحي صحيح وواضح
> لكن، بكل تأكيد، لما الوحي المقدس يشير مرة للسمع باذنين واخرى باذن واحدة، فهناك سبب وغاية دقيقة وراء ذلك.​



سلام لشخصك الحلو،  ولو ان لو دققت في الايات التي كتبتها في أول رد هاتصل للمغزى، عموماً  القصد من كلمة أُذن في سفر الرؤيا على أساس انه ينبه ويركز على أن الصوت  هنا صوت الروح القدس الذي يحتاج لانتباه يعني يأكد على أن من له الأذن  الحساسة ليسمع صوت الروح، ولما اتكلم الرب عن أن من له أُذنان للسمع  فليسمع، بيتكلم على أساس الذي عنده الآذان التي انفتحت على الله، أما في  سفر الرؤيا بيتكلم عن التوبيخ الخاص الموجه للكنائس، فالموضوع لا يأخذ إلا  بالمضمون العام للكلام في القصد منه...

[ مع أنه يوجد بعض المفسرين  وشارحي الكتاب المقدس كتأمل قالوا: أن حينما تكلم بالمفرد القصد أن لو هناك  من يملك ولو أذن واحدة لتسمع صوت الروح فلينتهز الفرصة ليقدم توبه قبل أن  يدخل في قساوة القلب ويقع تحت الدينونة، والبعض الآخر قال: أن الأُذن  الواحدة تعبر عن ضعف السمع الذي ينتاب الإنسان بسبب الانحراف عن الطريق،  فسماع صوت الله أصبح أصعب قبل أن ينجرف الإنسان بعيداً عن تتميم مشيئته  والحياة بالوصية، (لأن الأُذن الواحدة لا تجعل السمع واضح) ] 

عموماً المعنى العام واحد مش منفصل، يعني الإنسان لما أنفتحت آذانه على صوت  الله  في الإنجيل وسمع قوله وكلماته يبنغي أن يُطيع ويلتزم بهذه الحياة ويكون  أميناً إلى الموت لينال الحياة، وفي التوبيخ الإلهي، عليه أن لا يهرب  بل يسمع لصوت الروح القدس للتهذيب والتأديب بغرض التصحيح، يعني في كلا الحالات لازم  يسمع ويطيع، فالمعنى العالم للكلام واحد والمحصلة واحدة، لأن حينما تكلم في  التوبيخ علشان هناك قلة سمع أو انحراف واضح عن كلمة الحق حدث ولأن هناك ثمار  معطوبة وأعمال لا تليق لمن تبع الله وعاش بحسب الكلمة وله آذان تسمع صوت  الروح قبل هذا الانهيار الحادث وضعف السمع، فالكلام بيأكد مع تشديد على سماع صوت الروح  لأجل خلاص النفس الذي انحرفت عن المسيرة السليمة لتعود تطيع صوت الله  وتصحح مسارها... 

فلازم يتفهم مضمون الكلام في معناه الذي قصده الله وفي مجمله،  والكتاب المقدس شرح معنى السمع لكي ننتبه أن يكون السمع لأجل الطاعة في كل  الأحوال، سواء ان كان على مستوى الدعوة الإلهية، أو انفتاح القلب الداخلي  ليستوعب صوت الله ويعرفه معرفة شخصية ليتبعه حسب قوله، أو سماع توبيخ  وتبكيت الروح القدس بالطاعة والخضوع لكي يصحح المسيرة ويعود ليحيا وفق ما  ناله من الله باستقامة قلب وتدقيق شديد حسب مسرة مشيئة الله الحي بدون ان ينتقص منه شيئاً أو يُزيد عليه من عنده أي شيء آخر قط...
​


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2015)

سؤالين بسرعة وعلى الماشى 

اليوم اللى نكون متناولين فيه يصح نعمل مطانيات ؟!

اذا كان اب اعترافى مدينى قانون روحى صعب شوية عليا اعمل ايه ؟


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> سؤالين بسرعة وعلى الماشى
> 
> اليوم اللى نكون متناولين فيه يصح نعمل مطانيات ؟!
> 
> اذا كان اب اعترافى مدينى قانون روحى صعب شوية عليا اعمل ايه ؟



هو حسب طقس الكنيسة لا ميطانيات يوم التناول، لأن الميطانيا دائماً تدل على الانسحاق والتوبة والصوم وتذلل النفس امام الله، والتناول يعبر عن الفرح واستقبال العريس والفرح بحضور الله مع بهجة عيد، لذلك قالت الكنيسة لا ميطانيات بعد التناول، وطبعاً لو حد أعطى ميطانيا شكر لله مش فيها مشاكل فالحرف يقتل، الكنيسة هدفها فقط أنه توعي المؤمنين فيها بما يتناولون، وتوجه قلبهم ليكون عندهم الوعي والتمييز في الأمور ليحيوا باستقامة، لكن مش قصدها الحرف خالص، لأن الحرف يقتل، فطالما هناك بساطة قلب يقدم كل شيء في المحبة بإيمان صادق فهو مقبول أمام الله الحي...
​


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2015)

ماكنت عصبية مستغربة اووي شو السبب انو لما يصير شئ لايسرني بعصب 
كيف ممكن اضبط عصبيتي بشكل ماتؤذيني وتؤذي غيري ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2015)

اخي العزيز في كتابة من كتاباتي قولتلي انو روح الرب مابيفارق المؤمن شو الكلمة اللي ممكن نستبدلها مكان بيفارق ؟؟؟؟


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ماكنت عصبية مستغربة اووي شو السبب انو لما يصير شئ لايسرني بعصب
> كيف ممكن اضبط عصبيتي بشكل ماتؤذيني وتؤذي غيري ؟؟



العصبية ليها أسباب كثيرة جداً ومتنوعة للغاية، فدية عايزة قاعدة خاصة شخصية مع أب روحي مُحنك له خبرة عميقه مع النفوس يقدر بهدوء يعالج هذه المشكلة، فصعب جداً يتكيب أسباب العصبية هنا لأنها طويلة للغاية وصعب تحديدها، لأن لازم معرفة وثيقة بالشخصية علشان يتعرف السبب الحقيقي وراها، لكي يتم تقديم التوجيه الصحيح والسليم للنفس.. عدا ذلك قد تكون افتراضات كثيرة متنوعة لو تم العلاج عن طريقها يحدث اضطرابات كثيرة لأنها قد لا تتناسب مع المشكلة، لأن الموضع يختلف من شخصية لأخرى، وقد تأدي أي فتوة أو كلام لانحراف عن المسيرة الروحية السليمة والصحيحة فتضل النفس أكثر مما تعالج، ولكن صلي لله لكي يغير طبعك ويعطيكي هدوء ويقودك حسب عمل نعمته ويهبك عمق سلامه الفائق آمين.
​


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> اخي العزيز في كتابة من كتاباتي قولتلي انو روح الرب مابيفارق المؤمن شو الكلمة اللي ممكن نستبدلها مكان بيفارق ؟؟؟؟



ممكن نقول لا ينفصل (= لا يفارق)، لأنه لا يُفارق ولا ينفصل قط، إلا إذا الإنسان بكامل إدراكه وحريته بإرادته وإصرار منه كموقف أبدي اتخذه - يفحصه الله وحده فقط - لا يُريد الروح القدس يسكن فيه ولا يُريد أن يُقيم اي علاقه مع الله بإصرار وعناد قلبه فقط في تلك الساعة يتركه لأنها تعتبر حالة تجديف ورفض تام أبدي لعمل الله، وهذه حالات شديدة النُدرة قد تحدث إذا الإنسان تقسى قلبه فقط,,,,
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 مارس 2015)

فكره الموضوع اكتر من رااااااااائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
ولو في سؤال وقف قدامي اكيييد هاجي هنا 
ان شاء الله :blush2:
​


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2015)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فكره الموضوع اكتر من رااااااااائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
> ولو في سؤال وقف قدامي اكيييد هاجي هنا
> ان شاء الله :blush2:
> ​



فقط صليلي كتير لكي أكون قادر بنعمة الله
أكتب ما يتفق مع مشيئته ما يتناسب مع كل واحد 
لكي تنضبط حياتنا كلنا وفق عمل روحه في كل واحد فينا آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (20 مارس 2015)

صباح الخير
ازاى الانسان يعيش حيارة روحية منضبطة وسليمة بدون ان ينتفخ بمستواه الروحى ويلتزم بالتواضع مهما كان هو ملتزم روحيا ؟؟


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> صباح الخير
> ازاى الانسان يعيش حيارة روحية منضبطة وسليمة بدون ان ينتفخ بمستواه الروحى ويلتزم بالتواضع مهما كان هو ملتزم روحيا ؟؟



حينما يُدرك أن ما ناله من الله هو عطية وهبة مجانية وليس له أي فضل، لأن  وهو بعد لا زال خاطي مات المسيح لأجله، لأن الرب لم ينتظر أن يكون فينا أحد قديس لكي يموت لأجله بل مات لأجل الفجار، وهو يعمل في قلب الخطاة والدنسين لكي يطهرهم ويقدسهم، وقد أعطانا نعمة البنوة مجاناً دون ان ينتظر منا شيء قط، لأن مهما ما قدمنا فلن نقدم ما يتساوى مع عمل نعمته المجاني، لأن عطيته أثمن وأغلى مما نُعطي، حتى لو اعطينا نفوسنا للموت من أجله فهي لا تساوي شيء بدون تقدمته وعمله لنا، لأن كل ما نقدمه كعبيد بطالين هو واجب المحبة التي نلناها بحسب غنى روحه الذي يعمل فينا ويطبع صورته داخلنا، فلو انتبهنا لهذه الحقائق ونعلم بيقين اننا مديونين لمحبته، لأنه غفر لنا خطايانا مجاناً وبلا مقابل، فأنه من المستحيل أن نتكبر لأننا أخذنا منه ولم نفعل شيء من عندنا، لأن حتى أي فضيله تظهر فينا هي من ثمار الروح القدس وليس نتاج عملنا الشخصي، لأن الفضيلة تعني أنه تفضل بيها علينا وليس نحن من صنعها...
​


----------



## soul & life (20 مارس 2015)

شكرا استاذ ايمن ...


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> شكرا استاذ ايمن ...



فقط صليلي كتير، وليملأ الله قلوبنا بنعمته وسلامه آمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 مارس 2015)

الصلاة، إيه إسلوبها، وإزاي اسمع صوت الله فيها؟


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> الصلاة، إيه إسلوبها، وإزاي اسمع صوت الله فيها؟



سلام لشخصك المحبوب
في واقع الصلاة الحقيقية هو كونها حاجة النفس للاطلاع على النور الإلهي، وإعلان شوق القلب بصدق أنه في أشد الحاجة إلى الله، وهي ليست في حاجة لأسلوب محدد يقدر أي إنسان يحدده لكي يقول هذا هو أسلوب الصلاة المميز أو المقبول عند الله، لأن الله لا ينتظر أو ينتظر أسلوب مُعين على قدر أن يرى قلب صادق يطلبه بفهم ووعي وإدراك ماذا يُريد: [ الله من السماء أشرف على بني البشر لينظر هل من فاهم طالب الله ] (مزمور 53: 2)

فالمصلي مثل فلاح نشيط أراد أن يرعى أرضه، صار يبحث عن ما يتناسب مع مساحة أرضه لكي يضع فيها البذار التي تناسبها لكي لا يخسر محصولة أو لا يربح أقل من المطلوب، وهكذا الإنسان المسيحي الأصيل عليه أن يغرس في قلبه الحق بكلمة الله، وذلك في جلوسه المتأني أمام الكتاب  المقدس وبكل صبر يقيس قلبه على الوصية المقدسة، ويعرف نفسه على حقيقتها  ويكشف قلبه بإخلاص أمام الله، ويُصلي بما يضمره في قلبه بدون أن يدَّعي شيء  أو يقول كلام على خلاف الحقيقة الموجودة في قلبه وفكره، فالله لا يسمع إلا  الكلمات الصادقة التي تعبر عن حالي أنا أمامه بأي أسلوب أو شكل حسب شخصيتي أنا، وكما يتفق مع مشيئته المعلنه في بشارة إنجيل الحياة بطاعة الوصية التي يحرك قلبي نحوها، لأن كلمة الله هي المقياس لقلبي ومدى اتفاقي مع مشيئة الله...

ومن الأهمية يكون لي إيمان ولو كحبة خردل ومحبة ولو كانت مثل شمعة صغيرة مضيئة وسط الظلام، وبالصلاة وقراءة الكلمة سأنمو في برّ الإيمان وأحيا بالتقوى في المحبة، لأن الروح القدس يسكب زيت النعمة في القلب ويشعله، وهذا يزداد كل يوم في الصلاة على قدر إخلاصي في تقدمه قلبي لله ببساطة، مع الحذر من أن تكون صلاتي مجرد كلمات محفوظة أو أحاسيس منقولة من اي شخص آخر أو مجرد أحاسيس نفسية انفعالية، لأنها سترتفع وتنخفض حسب الحالة المزاجية للإنسان، وهذا يختلف عن الأحاسيس الروحية التي فيها يتحرك القلب لكي يحيا الوصية بطاعة الإيمان وعمل المحبة الحقيقية، وهذه الأحاسيس ميزتها أنها غير متقلبة بل تنمو وتزداد كلما كان قلبي متطالق مع مشيئة الله وحياتي صارت سلوك عملي واضح بالوصية: [ أكتب أعمالي طبقاً لأقوالك ] (القداس الإلهي)

وممكن مراجعة هذا الموضوع للأهمية:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=259359​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2015)

*و اللا يا أيمن بقيت المرشد العام للاخوان المسيحيين
:big4:

*​


----------



## aymonded (21 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و اللا يا أيمن بقيت المرشد العام للاخوان المسيحيين
> :big4:
> 
> *​



هههههههههههههه والأخوات لأ يا أخت إيريني
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههه والأخوات لأ يا أخت إيريني
> ​



*لا يا سيدنا نقبل الأيادى :08:

حضرتك الكل فى الكل 

إخوان تشمل الأخ و الأخت ​*


----------



## aymonded (21 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا سيدنا نقبل الأيادى :08:
> 
> حضرتك الكل فى الكل
> 
> إخوان تشمل الأخ و الأخت ​*



آه هكذا يكون التحديد 
​


----------



## soul & life (21 مارس 2015)

سؤالى عن مدى حدود الطاعة الزوجية ؟!
اذا كانت زوجة لم تكن مطيعة لزوجها فى امر ما ..
يعنى مثلا اذا طلب منها متتصلش بصديقة ما لانه بيعتقد انها مصدر للمشاكل وهى اتصلت بالصديقة  دى بيعتبر هذا التصرف خطية يجب على الزوجه الاعتراف بها فى جلسة الاعتراف؟!


----------



## انت مهم (21 مارس 2015)

كيف اقنع انسان ملحد بوجود الله؟؟
وشكرااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (21 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> سؤالى عن مدى حدود الطاعة الزوجية ؟!
> اذا كانت زوجة لم تكن مطيعة لزوجها فى امر ما ..
> يعنى مثلا اذا طلب منها متتصلش بصديقة ما لانه بيعتقد انها مصدر للمشاكل وهى اتصلت بالصديقة  دى بيعتبر هذا التصرف خطية يجب على الزوجه الاعتراف بها فى جلسة الاعتراف؟!



الموضوع ده على الأخص مش خطية في ذاته، ومش في حاجة اسمها طاعة كده في المطلق، فيه حاجة اسمها خضوع، والخضوع دائماً ما يكون بالمحبة وفي الرب، ولازم يكون هناك حوار بين الزوجين لتحديد تلك الأمور وكل طرف يقول حجته ويحاولوا يقتنعوا بوجهات النظر، لكن صعب جداً نقول خطية والا مش خطية، الموضوع ده مش له علاقة بالخطبة.. وجلسة الاعتراف مش سرد خطايا إنما شهادة توبة قلب يؤمن بمسيح القيامة والحياة ويشتهي علاقة سوية بينه وبين الله أساسها الحب والإيمان...​


----------



## aymonded (21 مارس 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> كيف اقنع انسان ملحد بوجود الله؟؟
> وشكرااااااا
> ربنا يباركك



مش من السهل أبداً أنك تفنع عقلياً ملحد بوجود الله، لأنه عايز يشوفه، فلو شافه في المسيحي أولاً، في واقعه اليومي المعاش، ممكن يتأثر ويفتش على الله ليعرفه شخص حي وحضور مُحيي، لكن مهما ما كنت بارع في الإقناع فمن الصعوبة التامة أنك تقنعه، لأنه يود ان يرى مثال عملي واقعي مش مجرد كلام ونظريات وأفكار مهما ما كانت سامية للغاية وقوية جداً ولها منطقها الذي لا يُنقض...
​


----------



## soul & life (22 مارس 2015)

سؤالى عن جلد الذات
البعض مننا طول الوقت عايش فى حالة عتاب وتأنيب عن كل سهو او تصرف صدر منه
يعنى مثلا اليوم مقرتش من الكتاب اليوم مصلتش باكر  مروحتش القداس النهاردة ليه كان فى امكانى اروح رغم انه ممكن اكون مخصصة يوم تانى لحضور القداسات يتناسب مع ظروفى لكن حكاية جلد الذات والتأنيب دى عادة متعبة جدا رغم انها ممكن تكون فى بعض الاحيان صوت الروح القدس جوايا  بينبهنى وبيرشدنى  ازاى اقدر افرق بين الاثنين وازاى اعيش مرتاحة بدون جلد ذاتى دائما لمجرد سهو او بسبب ظروف ما مقدرتش امارس نشاطى الروحى اليومى !


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> سؤالى عن جلد الذات
> البعض مننا طول الوقت عايش فى حالة عتاب وتأنيب عن كل سهو او تصرف صدر منه
> يعنى مثلا اليوم مقرتش من الكتاب اليوم مصلتش باكر  مروحتش القداس النهاردة ليه كان فى امكانى اروح رغم انه ممكن اكون مخصصة يوم تانى لحضور القداسات يتناسب مع ظروفى لكن حكاية جلد الذات والتأنيب دى عادة متعبة جدا رغم انها ممكن تكون فى بعض الاحيان صوت الروح القدس جوايا  بينبهنى وبيرشدنى  ازاى اقدر افرق بين الاثنين وازاى اعيش مرتاحة بدون جلد ذاتى دائما لمجرد سهو او بسبب ظروف ما مقدرتش امارس نشاطى الروحى اليومى !



الروح القدس يوبخ ويضع رجاء التوبة وقوتها أمام عين الإنسان الداخلية، فهو لا يؤنب ولا يؤذي المشاعر، ولكنه يحرك القلب لكي يتوب الإنسان ولا يتكاسل مرة أخرى، لكن التأنيب يأتي عادةً يا إما بفكر يزرعة الشيطان أو حالة نفسية بتمر على الإنسان يا إما بسبب تعليم مغلوط، أو بسبب عادة استمرت عنده فترات طويلة، فالتمييز هو لما نشعر بروح الرجاء في أبوة الله ومحبته التي يعلنا الروح القدس لنا، لأن الروح القدس روح وديع هادئ يقود النفس للخلاص والراحة ولا يتعبها حتى في التوبيخ، بل يُصلحها ويجعلها سوية قادرة على مواجهة أخطائها بقوة خلاص المسيح وفداءه الذي يعطي رجاء وفرح للنفس مع اشتياق أنها تتحرك بنشاط نحو عمل النعمة لتمارسها لا كعادة إنما قوة تساعدها على أن تنمو في القامة والنعمة..
أما لو كان هناك تأنيب ضمير بلا رجاء وبتعب وحزن يؤدي لكآبة أو لفشل أو يأس، فهذا مستحيل يكون صوت الروح القدس على الإطلاق، لأن الروح القدس يُريد أن النفس تنجو وتنجح وتتقوى وتقوم من ضعفها لا أن تمكث فيه أو تيأس أو تفقد الرجاء الحسن.
​


----------



## soul & life (22 مارس 2015)

شكرا استاذ ايمن الرب يباركك ويبارك تعبك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2015)

ويُبارك حياتك يا رب ويشع فينا نوره وفرحه الدائم آمين
​


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2015)

متابع الموضوع الجميل دة
لسة شايفة دلوقت
قريت كلمة مرشد احسبة محمد بديع طلع  ايمن ههههه


----------



## soul & life (22 مارس 2015)

بديع ههههه الله يسامحك


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> بديع ههههه الله يسامحك


يسامحنى
مرشد ولا م مرشد يا بتوع المدارس
دة محبوس عشان هو المرشد ههههههه


----------



## soul & life (22 مارس 2015)

الإدانة .. خطية اغلبنا بيقع فيها وفى كل مرة بنحاول نتوب عنها  وبنرجعلها
ازاى اتوب عن الادانة اعمل ايه اساعد نفسى علشان احاول ابعد عن الادانة 

والشفاء الروحى .. ازاى الانسان يساعد نفسه بعد التوبة عن اى خطية انه ميرجعلهاش تانى لانه بعد التوبة بيكون فى مرحلة نقاهة روحية واحيانا الانسان بيضعف ويرجع لخطيتة تانى لو كانت الخطية دى سيطرة عليه وقت كبير  واتعود عليها ازاى اقدر اساعد نفسى فى توقيت النقاهة ده علشان مرجعش لخطية توبت عنها ؟؟


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الإدانة .. خطية اغلبنا بيقع فيها وفى كل مرة بنحاول نتوب عنها  وبنرجعلها
> ازاى اتوب عن الادانة اعمل ايه اساعد نفسى علشان احاول ابعد عن الادانة
> 
> والشفاء الروحى .. ازاى الانسان يساعد نفسه بعد التوبة عن اى خطية انه ميرجعلهاش تانى لانه بعد التوبة بيكون فى مرحلة نقاهة روحية واحيانا الانسان بيضعف ويرجع لخطيتة تانى لو كانت الخطية دى سيطرة عليه وقت كبير  واتعود عليها ازاى اقدر اساعد نفسى فى توقيت النقاهة ده علشان مرجعش لخطية توبت عنها ؟؟



+ *أولاً *لازم نفرق ما بين الإدانة والتمييز والحكم في الأمور، يعني لازم يكون عندي روح تمييز وإفراز في ما يتفق مع التعليم حسب مشيئة الله وما هو عكسه وذلك لكي لا أضل عن الطريق أو أزوغ وراء الأعمال الشريرة المرتكبة من بعض الناس، فلازم يحصل نوال تمييز الأرواح من الله لكي لا أضل عن الحق.
أما الدينونة هو الحكم قبل الوقت والحكم على الناس والتقليل من شأنهم، وأن ليس في يدي كل الحقائق لكي أحكم على أحد في هذه الحالة، أو يكون هناك إدانة من جهة الحكم على فلان أنه ليس له توبه أو الحياة الأبدية أو السعي لكي يتم حرمانه من الكنيسة او طرده بدون وجه حق غير عالماً أن الكنيسة ليس فيها قاضي وجلاد بل هي مستشقى الله وتحكم بناء على المحبة، لأن هناك أمور لا ينبغي أن أتدخل فيها لأنها لله وحده فقط أو تحت سلطان الكنيسة ومجمعها فقط، وأي تدخل مني هو سرقة دينونة الله ووضع نفسي كحاكم على خلاف وضعي الطبيعي، فكل واحد له وضع مسئولية معين ممكن أن يحكم في حدوده وهذه ليست إدانة بل فصل في الأمور لكي لا يحدث بلبلة...

وخطية الإدانة عموماً بتأتي من مشكلة في النفس من الدخل، وعلى الأخص لو الإنسان كان في معزل عن محبة الله الحقيقية ومش قادر يفهم طبيعة محبته للخاطي والفجار قبل البار، لأنه أتى ليُخلِّص لا لكي يدين ويُميت...
والبعد عن الإدانة هو التركيز على شخص المسيح الذي حينما ارادوه ان يُدين المرأة التي أُمسكت في ذات الفعل ويتمم حكم الموت فيها، فعوض العقوية أعطاها براءة وأطلقها حُره... لو فكرت في هذا لن أُدين أحد، بل سأُدين الخطية وحدها، لأن الخطية تُدان لكن الإنسان نفسه اللي ارتكبها لا نُدينه أنما ندعوه للحياة بترك الموت أي الخطية...

+ *ثانياً*: موضوع العودة من حين لآخر لخطية بعينها دون غيرها أساساً يأتي بسبب ضعف المحبة وضعف التركيز على شخص المسيح، لأن أحياناً كثيرة يصبح هناك إهمال وكسل في الصلاة والتناول وقراءة كلمة الله، وبالتالي التركيز يُصبح على نفسي وشخصي أنا وملاحظتها بتوتر، هل سقط والا مش سقط في الخطية التي تعبتني، والكلام الدائم حول نفسي بقولي وتركيزي: "أنا ضعيف انا مش قادر ابطل الخطية دية.. الخ"، أو أعيش في حالة الحزن البعيد عن الله مع تأنيب ذاتي، وتأنيب الذات لا يُصلح الإنسان بل يُدمره، لأن أحيانا بتعليم خاطئ يقال أنب نفسك ووبخها.. الخ، وهذا ما يضعف الإنسان ويجعله قتيل تأنيبه، لكن المفروض يقوم وينهض فوراً ويثق بإيمان في الله خلاص نفسه وحياته، ويشخص إليه ويتعلق به ولا يتركه مهما ما كان ضعفه أو هزيمته، لأن يكفي أنه يَثبُتْ في الصلاة ويُصارع فيها حتى ينال قوة الله ويلبسها لبساً، ومن كثرة التطلع لله في كلمته والصلاة الدائمة، تنهزم الخطية بسهولة مهما ما كانت قوتها ولذتها، لأن قوة الله سكنت النفس ولازمتها وبالتالي تهرب الخطة ولن يعود لها وجود لأن النور أقوى من الظلمة يُبددهها بمجرد ظهوره فقط بدون عناء إفراغ الظلمة بأيدينا...
​


----------



## انت مهم (23 مارس 2015)

شكرا على الاجابه ربنا يباركك...

سؤال لو سمحت
كيف تربح الزوجه المؤمنه زوجها المؤمن الذي يحب المال اكتر من اسرته؟
يعني بهتم بامور المال اكتر من اولاده؟


----------



## aymonded (23 مارس 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> شكرا على الاجابه ربنا يباركك...
> 
> سؤال لو سمحت
> كيف تربح الزوجه المؤمنه زوجها المؤمن الذي يحب المال اكتر من اسرته؟
> يعني بهتم بامور المال اكتر من اولاده؟



العفو على إيه ولا داعي للشكر لأنه واجب موضوع عليا، وفقط صليلي كتير,,,
هو السؤال طبعاً مش واضح، لأن الاهتمام يختلف عن المحبة، لأن محبة المال أصل كل الشرور، لكن الاهتمام أنه يجيب المال لأجل الأسرة شيء بيبقى مهم بسبب الضيق الحاصل في هذه الأيام وحالة الأسعار المتهورة اللي احنا فيه، لكن عموماً على الزوجة أنها تساعد زوجها وتنبهه كل فترة بهدوء ومحبة أن الأولاد محتاجين وقت منه كأسرة يقعدوا مع بعض أو يخرجوا سوا ولو مرة في الشهر، المهم يكون الطلب بمحبة شديدة وفي هدوء، ومن الأفضل أن يكون الكلام مش كلام بل عمل وفعل لجذب الزوج للحياة الأُسرية، يعني ممكن تعد الزوجة عشاء حلو أو وجبة ممتازة تجتمع فيها مع زوجها وسط الأولاد، ويتكلموا في كلام حلو ومفرح، يعني تهيأ جو حلو مختلف عن اي يوم عادي، فلما يشوف انه انبسط هو وحده هايعوز انه يجتمع بيهم على طوووول...
​


----------



## soul & life (23 مارس 2015)

سؤال ورد من صديقة 
إذا كان اب اعترافى صديق لاسرتى واحيانا بكون محرجة ومكسوفة اثناء  الاعتراف له 
وفى بعض الخطايا بقوله وقعت فى خطايا بسبب ضعفى وتوبت عنها بدون ذكر اى تفاصيل وبيكون ببالى الخطية المعينة اللى مش حابة اذكر تفاصيلها  هل هذا الاعتراف كافى ولا انا كده محتاجة يكون لى اب اعتراف اخر ؟!


----------



## aymonded (24 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> سؤال ورد من صديقة
> إذا كان اب اعترافى صديق لاسرتى واحيانا بكون محرجة ومكسوفة اثناء  الاعتراف له
> وفى بعض الخطايا بقوله وقعت فى خطايا بسبب ضعفى وتوبت عنها بدون ذكر اى تفاصيل وبيكون ببالى الخطية المعينة اللى مش حابة اذكر تفاصيلها  هل هذا الاعتراف كافى ولا انا كده محتاجة يكون لى اب اعتراف اخر ؟!



أولاً يُفضل دايماً يكون اب الاعتراف غريب عن الأسرة لكي يُرفع الحرج، وثانياً مفهوم الاعتراف على أنه سرد تفاصيل خطايا ده شيء غلط مش صح على الإطلاق، ولا ده القصد من الاعتراف نهائياً، لأن في الكنيسة لا يوجد حاجة اسمها سرّ الاعتراف، بل هو سرّ التوبة والاعتراف، واحنا بنصلي في القداس ونقول: "نجينا من تذكر أو تذكار الشرّ الملبس الموت"، فاللي يهم الكاهن المفروض اعتراف الإيمان الحسن الذي يؤكد التوبة والرجوع لله الحي من القلب، لكي يكون هناك شركة مع الله والقديسين في النور، فأولاً لازم يكون هناك توبة في المخدع الشخصي واعتراف أمام الله بإيمان وثقة في أن هو غاسل الخطية ومطهر القلب بقوة عمل نعمته، ثم الذهاب للكاهن لإعلان توبة القلب لكي يصدق على توبته ليدخل في شركة الكنيسة ويحيا في انضباط عمل النعمة المُخلِّصة في أعضاء الجسد الواحد لكي ينمو مع باقي الأعضاء الذين عندهم روح التوبة واعتراف الإيمان الحسن...
​


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2015)

شكرا استاذ ايمن على الاجابة وتعبك معانا الرب يعوض تعب خدمتك ويباركك


----------



## aymonded (24 مارس 2015)

ويبارك حياتك يا رب وصليلي كتير؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## انت مهم (26 مارس 2015)

شكرا للاجابه ربنا يباركك ويزيدك نعمه وسلام.
سؤالي لو سمحت.....
ابن في سن المراهقه بيقى خارج البيت لساعه متاخره بالليل ( حتى الساعه 3 او 4 الصبح) يا ترى كيف التعامل معاه ؟
وهل على الاب ان يبقيه خارج البيت كقصاص له؟


----------



## aymonded (26 مارس 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> شكرا للاجابه ربنا يباركك ويزيدك نعمه وسلام.
> سؤالي لو سمحت.....
> ابن في سن المراهقه بيقى خارج البيت لساعه متاخره بالليل ( حتى الساعه 3 او 4 الصبح) يا ترى كيف التعامل معاه ؟
> وهل على الاب ان يبقيه خارج البيت كقصاص له؟



لأ طبعاً مش حل ولا قصاص من الأساس، هو تلاقي البيت عمر ما كان فيه روتين معين ولا نظام من الأساس، لأن لو الولد من صغره اتربى على النظام في البيت مش كان عمل كده أصلاً، ولازم يكون هناك ترتيب ونظام في البيت يتم بهدوء خطوة بخطوة، ومعرفة ايه اللي بيخلي الولد يتأخر كده، ومعرفة الأسباب منه بهدوء بدون خناق، ولازم يفهم (بهدوء) أن السلوك ده غير مرغوب فيه، فيتم الاتفاق معاه على مواعيد هو يحددها لرجوعه للبيت بدون تأخير.. المهم يكون هناك تفاهم لأن السن ده سن المراهقة بيبقى عموماً كل ما يفعله هو التمرد على كل شيء وعلى كل نظام... وهناك موضوع في المنتدى عن كيفية التعامل مع المراهق...
الموضوع من هنا: (أضغط على العنوان للدخول على الموضوع)

​*ثورة ميلاد - مشكلة تعامل الأهل مع الأبناء

_________________________________________
*​


----------



## انت مهم (27 مارس 2015)

شكرا كتيرا لاجاباتك وتعب محبتك ربنا يباركك ويزيدك نعمه وحكمه

عندي سؤال ويا ريت الاجابه ...

في روميه 3_7 يقول.........فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده فلماذا ادان انا بعد كخاطئ؟
لو سمحت تفسيرها وشكرا جزيلا...


----------



## aymonded (28 مارس 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> شكرا كتيرا لاجاباتك وتعب محبتك ربنا يباركك ويزيدك نعمه وحكمه
> 
> عندي سؤال ويا ريت الاجابه ...
> 
> ...



عموماً في هذه الفقرة كان يتكلم عن اليهود والشريعة ويقارنهم بالأمم ويُظهر أن الدينونة للجميع على حد سواء والله ليس عنده محاباه ولا تحيز لأحد قط، والآية تفهم في سياق الكلام نفسه:
 1- إذاً ما هو فضل اليهودي أو ما هو نفع الختان.
 2- كثير على كل وجه، أما أولاً فلأنهم *استؤمنوا على **أقوال الله*.
 3- فماذا *إن كان قوم لم يكونوا أُمناء أفلعل عدم أمانتهم يُبطل **أمانة الله*.
 4- حاشا، بل ليكن الله صادقاً وكل إنسان كاذباً، كما هو مكتوب: "لكي تتبرر في كلامك وتغلب متى حوكمت".
 5- ولكن *ان كان إثمنا يُبين برّ الله، فماذا نقول **ألعل الله الذي يجلب الغضب ظالم*، اتكلم بحسب الانسان.
 6- حاشا، فكيف يُدين الله العالم إذ ذاك.
 7- فأنه *إن كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده، فلماذا أُدان أنا بعد كخاطئ.*
 8- أما كما يُفترى علينا وكما يزعم قوم إننا نقول لنفعل السيآت لكي تأتي الخيرات، الذين دينونتهم عادلة.
 9- فماذا إذاً، أنحن أفضل، كلا البتة لأننا قد شكونا أن اليهود واليونانيين أجمعين تحت الخطية.
 10- كما هو مكتوب أنه ليس بار ولا واحد.
 11- ليس من يفهم، ليس من يطلب الله.
 12- الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معاً، ليس من يعمل صلاحاً ليس ولا واحد.
 13- حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح، بألسنتهم قد مكروا، سم الأصلال تحت شفاههم.
 14- وفمهم مملوء لعنة ومرارة.
 15- أرجلهم سريعة إلى سفك الدم.
 16- في طرقهم اغتصاب وسحق.
 17- وطريق السلام لم يعرفوه.
 18- ليس خوف الله قدام عيونهم.
 19- ونحن نعلم أن كل ما يقوله الناموس فهو يكلم به الذين في الناموس لكي يستد كل فم ويصير كل العالم تحت قصاص من الله.
 20- لأنه بأعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر أمامه لأن بالناموس معرفة الخطية.​هو في الكلام عموماً عايز يظهر أن بالرغم من امتيازات اليهود عن الأمم، فهي لم تعفهم من العقاب لأنهم لم يكونوا أمناء في عطية الله وتساووا مع الأمم في الشرور عينها لأنهم لم يكونوا أفضل منهم على كل حال، وبالرغم من عدم أمانتهم فأن أمانة الله لم تتوقف أو أُبطلت، وفي الآية بيُظهر الرياء اليهودي، وأن مش ممكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن صدق الله في وعوده وعطاياه يزداد بكذبي، لأن اليهود بيفتخروا على الأمم بما لهم وأنهم المقبولون عنده، مع أنهم لم يعيشوا وفق ما نالوا، وبذلك صاروا كاذبين لأنهم لم يعودوا ملتزمين ببنود العهد مع الله الذي صنعه معهم، فكلامهم عن امتيازهم عن الأمم بالناموس والوصايا التي لم يحيوا بها صار كذباً، لأن الله لن يتركهم يبررونه بالفم في الظاهر ويفتخرون بأعماله معهم، وهم يخفون الإثم في القلب من الداخل ويهينون اسمه الذي يفتخرون به، لأنهم بيفتخروا أن موسى لهم نبي وأنهم أبناء إبراهيم وأن لهم العهود والميراث.. الخ، لذلك واجههم الرب يسوع إذ قال لهم: "هذا الشعب يُكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيداً" (مرقس 7: 6)
وهنا بيظهر تساؤلات مطروحه ويُجيبها الرسول نفسه:​هل إثم اليهود يخدم برّ الله ؟ هل الخطية تُبين بره ؟ وهل لو جبل الله على الأمم الغضب بسبب خطاياهم الشديدة، وترك شعبه الذي اختاره يحيا بالفساد منحرفاً عن منهج القداسة بدون أن يظهر غضبه على أعمال فسادهم، ألا يكون ظالماً ومتحيزاً ؟
لأن شعب اليهود اختبأ وراء شكل خدمة الله الظاهري وشكل العبادة والافتخار بالناموس والطقس والشريعة والوعود والعهود، وهو في الخفاء لا يُعطي الإكرام والتمجيد اللائق بالله، لأنه لم يحفظ هذا في قلبه، لذلك الرسول أكد أن مستحيل بكذبي هذا أُظهر برّ الله، وكل هذه الأفعال لن تبررني أمام الله ولا تجعلني أفلت مع دينونة الله العادلة مثل الأمم على حد السواء...
​


----------



## انت مهم (29 مارس 2015)

شكرا للاحابه الصادقه ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك...


----------



## aymonded (29 مارس 2015)

ويبارك حياتك يا رب وصليلي كتير
النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## انت مهم (31 مارس 2015)

نعمه وسلام لحضرتك ولكل اخوتي ........

في 1تيموتاوس 5_14..........
فاريد ان الحدثات يتزوجن ويلدن الاولاد ويدبرن البيوت...ممكن تفسير لهذه الايه من فضلك...؟
ماذا يقصد؟ 
وشكرا ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك الجميله


----------



## aymonded (31 مارس 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> نعمه وسلام لحضرتك ولكل اخوتي ........
> 
> في 1تيموتاوس 5_14..........
> فاريد ان الحدثات يتزوجن ويلدن الاولاد ويدبرن البيوت...ممكن تفسير لهذه الايه من فضلك...؟
> ...



في هذه الفقرة بيتكلم عن رتبة الأرامل في الكنيسة، مع رفض الحدثات أن يكونوا في تلك الرتبة والأفضل أن يتزوجن، والكلام موجه للحدثات اللي مش قادرين يضبطوا أنفسهم بسبب صغر السن، فأول الكلام كان عن الأرامل، وبعدين كمل الحديث عن مشكلة الأرامل الصغار في السن وما يفعلونه من أعمال لا تليق بهن، لذلك أمر أن يتزوجن أفضل: [  أما *الأرامل الحدثات* (الشَّابَّاتُ) فارفضهن (فَلاَ تُقَيِّدْهُنَّ) لانهن متى بطرن على المسيح (بسبب إلزامهن أن يكونوا أرامل بلا زواج) يردن أن يتزوجن. ولهن دينونة لأنهن رفضن الإيمان الأول (نقدوا العهد في أن يكونوا آرامل (حسب إلزامهن) مكرسات للمسيح). ومع ذلك (أو بسبب ذلك) أيضاً يتعلمن أن يكن بطالات: يطفن في البيوت ولسن بطالات فقط، بل مهذارات أيضاً وفضوليات يتكلمن بما لا يجب. *فأُريد أن (الأرامل) الحدثات* (الشبات) يتزوجن ويلدن الأولاد ويدبرن البيوت ولا يعطين علة (سبب) للمقاوم من أجل الشتم (لِلطَّعْنِ فِي سُلُوكِهِنَّ). فأن *بعضهن قد انحرفن وراء الشيطان*. ]
​


----------



## انت مهم (31 مارس 2015)

شكرا اخي المحبوب بالمسيح لتفسير الجميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## aymonded (31 مارس 2015)

ويفرح قلبك يا رب ويسعدك بعمل نعمته في قلبك آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (1 أبريل 2015)

كل سنة والجميع طيبين وبخير 

داخلين على اسبوع الالام وده طبعا يعتبر اهم اسبوع فى السنة كلها 

عاوزين حضرتك  تدينا تدريب او خطوات نقوم بيها علشان نعيش اسبوع الالام فى جو روحانى ونحيا مع المسيح فى كل لحظة تألم فيها علشنا ومن اجلنا  .. خصوصا انه البعض مننا بيكون مشغول فى توضيبات العيد ازاى نقدر نعيش اسبوع الالام مع المسيح و منلاقيش نفسنا ندمانين الاسبوع عدى بسرعة واحنا كنا منشغلين بامور الحياة وتوضيب العيد !


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2015)

soul & life قال:


> كل سنة والجميع طيبين وبخير
> 
> داخلين على اسبوع الالام وده طبعا يعتبر اهم اسبوع فى السنة كلها
> 
> عاوزين حضرتك  تدينا تدريب او خطوات نقوم بيها علشان نعيش اسبوع الالام فى جو روحانى ونحيا مع المسيح فى كل لحظة تألم فيها علشنا ومن اجلنا  .. خصوصا انه البعض مننا بيكون مشغول فى توضيبات العيد ازاى نقدر نعيش اسبوع الالام مع المسيح و منلاقيش نفسنا ندمانين الاسبوع عدى بسرعة واحنا كنا منشغلين بامور الحياة وتوضيب العيد !



أولاً في نقطتين مهمين للغاية، أولاً هذا الأسبوع اتسمى غلط بأسبوع الآلام، لكن اسمه الحقيقي اسبوع البصخة مش الآلام، والبصخة يعني عبور مش تعني ألم على الإطلاق...
 وثانياً، لا يوجد تدريب في حياة المسيحي، بل حرية مجد أولاد الله، وكل واحد يشوف أمكانياته وكيفية حياته مع الله، وينظمها، لأن وضع قانون معين ممكن يجعل البعض مش قادر على تتميمه فيتعثر ويتضايق ويشعر أنه أخطأ ولم يلتزم، لذلك تترك لكل واحد حرية ماذا يفعل، ويكفي انه يحضر الكنيسة في مواعيدها المناسبة له، وهذا كفاية جداً، أما أن أراد احد ان يضع لنفسه قانون فليضعه بلياقة ولا يرتقي فوق ما ينبغي بل إلى التعقل، يعني يضع على نفسه ما يتناسب معه ولا يبالغ فيه أو ينتقص من إمكانيته، فكل واحد حسب ما نال من نعمة يعيعيش ويدبر نفسه حسناً...
​


----------



## soul & life (2 أبريل 2015)

شكرا استاذ ايمن على الاجابة واول مرة اعرف انه المفروض نقول اسبوع البصخة  مش اسبوع الالام  حتى فى  القنوات المسيحية دايما بيقولوا اسبوع الالام !

الرب يبارك خدمتك وبركة الصوم تكون معك ومعنا جميعا امين


----------



## aymonded (2 أبريل 2015)

هو بس المشكلة الناس مش فاهمة تقليد الكنيسة ومشيت على كلام العامة
التعمة معك دايماً يا رب
​


----------



## انت مهم (6 أبريل 2015)

مساء الخير لاخي ايمن ...
سؤال لو سمحت.........
انسانه مؤمنه تغار من الاخر  وتحسدها على كل شي وتسبب لها المشاكل ( يعني الاتنتين مؤمنات ) لكن الاولى تغار من التانيه ودائما تعمل لها المشاكل (للتانيه). والتانيه كتير متضايقه من كترة مشاكل الاولى يا ترى تعمل ايه؟؟؟يا ريت ارشاد لهذا شي وشكرا كتيراااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> مساء الخير لاخي ايمن ...
> سؤال لو سمحت.........
> انسانه مؤمنه تغار من الاخر  وتحسدها على كل شي وتسبب لها المشاكل ( يعني الاتنتين مؤمنات ) لكن الاولى تغار من التانيه ودائما تعمل لها المشاكل (للتانيه). والتانيه كتير متضايقه من كترة مشاكل الاولى يا ترى تعمل ايه؟؟؟يا ريت ارشاد لهذا شي وشكرا كتيراااااااا
> ربنا يباركك



أجمل مساء حلو لشخصك العزيز، عموماً أكيد فيه شيء ما خطأ في الإيمان !!! لأن الغيرة لا تتفق مع روح الإيمان الحي، أو هناك مشكلة نفسية ما، ولو فيه مضايقات ومشاكل كثيرة بتتكرر الأفضل يتم تجنبها إلى ان تتوب وتعود لرشدها...
​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2015)

لا احتاج للإرشاد الروحي حاليا ولكن بصدق ان احتاجت يوما ما لن اجد من هو احن وأطيب وانقي منك هنا كي التجأ اليه
الله معك يعضدك ويعطيك نعمه فوق نعمة وبركته الأزلية !


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2015)

لك شكر خاص مني بالكلمات اما الأفعال اطلب فقط وسأنفذها بنعمة المسيح فتاريخي هنا يقول انني نفذت ما طلب مني ع اكمل وجه وهذا يكفيني!


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2015)

Alexander.t قال:


> لك شكر خاص مني بالكلمات اما الأفعال اطلب فقط وسأنفذها بنعمة المسيح فتاريخي هنا يقول انني نفذت ما طلب مني ع اكمل وجه وهذا يكفيني!



أشكرك على زيا رة الموضوع يا محبوب الله الحلو
بس انا مش فاهم قصدك يا غالي !!!!
​


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2015)

Alexander.t قال:


> لا احتاج للإرشاد الروحي حاليا ولكن بصدق ان احتاجت يوما ما لن اجد من هو احن وأطيب وانقي منك هنا كي التجأ اليه
> الله معك يعضدك ويعطيك نعمه فوق نعمة وبركته الأزلية !


ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك على الدوام يا رب آمين
​


----------



## انت مهم (10 أبريل 2015)

سلام ونعمه لاخي ايمن...
سؤال لو سمحت...
نسمع ونقراْ كتير في ايام الرب يسوع من معجزات حصلت من الرب يسوع والتلاميذ...لكن سؤالي لماذا لم يحصل هذا في ايامنا هذه؟؟؟
لمذا لا يقدرون خدام الرب صنع المعجزات في ايامنا هذه؟
وشكرا سلفاً والرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> سلام ونعمه لاخي ايمن...
> سؤال لو سمحت...
> نسمع ونقراْ كتير في ايام الرب يسوع من معجزات حصلت من الرب يسوع والتلاميذ...لكن سؤالي لماذا لم يحصل هذا في ايامنا هذه؟؟؟
> لمذا لا يقدرون خدام الرب صنع المعجزات في ايامنا هذه؟
> وشكرا سلفاً والرب يباركك



سلام لشخصك العزيز، أولاً يلزمنا أولاً أن نفرق بين حاجتين، لم يعد هناك تفريق بينهما واضح في هذه الأيام وعند الناس الذين يتكلمون بالحرف أو يبحثون عن الخوارق والمعجزات وكأنها أساس الإيمان أو بنيان الكنيسة، فلابد من أن نُفرق  بين العصر الرسولي وبداية الكنيسة ثم نمو الكنيسة ونضجها، في البداية من الضرورة تتأيد الكرازة بمعجزات قوية لكي يظهر قوة الله أمام الغير مؤمنين لأن الكنيسة لم تكن انتشرت بعد والعالم في هذا الوقت كان وثني، غير اليهود الذين كانوا قلة محصورة في منطقة معينة..

فهذا كان ضروري وحتمي لنشر الإنجيل والكرازة وسط غير المؤمنين، أما المؤمنين فلماذا يحتاجوا إلى المعجزات وهما من الأساس مؤمنين بالمسيح، لذلك لا تحدث المعجزات للمؤمنين في أغلب الأحيان (إلا في حالات نادرة)، لأن طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا، ثم الإيمان له رؤية ويقين في قيامة يسوع، والمعجزات آية لغير المؤمنين، وليس كل مؤمن عنده موهبة المعجزات، لأن الكنيسة في داخلها تحتاج لملعمين ومرشدين، أي بنائين لكي تُبنى الكنيسة، فكل واحد له موهبته من الله، فالكارز يعطيه الله مُعجزات خاصة لكي تتأكيد الكرازة ويقبلها الغير مؤمنين، أما المُعلم الكنسي عنده روح النبوة أي روح التعليم، وليس القصد التنبوء بالمستقبل، غير الواعظ والمرشد، فمن يُعلم أو يعظ أو يُرشد لماذا يأخذ موهبة شفاء أمراض أو أي مواهب أخرى مع أن موهبة التعليم أو الإرشاد أو الوعظ هما ضروريين جداً للكنيسة لأجل البُنيان، فليس من اللازم أن تصحب العجائب للمرشد ولا المعلم ولا الواعظ ولا المُدبر ولا الشماس ولا الكاهن ولا الأسقف.. الخ (وممكن الله يعطيهم برضو حسب ما يرى الاحتياج)، مع أن الرسل لم يشفوا كل إنسان ولم يصنعوا عجائب طوال الوقت، وبخاصة في داخل الكنيسة، لأننا لم نسمع بولس الرسول يتكلم عن العجائب والمعجزات في معظم الرسائل، لأن المعجزات والقوات المتنوعة لا علاقة لها بالتعليم وبنيان الكنيسة.. 
علشان كده لما أتكلم (بولس الرسول) عن المعجزات وبخ الناس لأن ليس كل الناس لهم المعجزات علشان كده اتكلم في كورنثوس أن لو الجسد كله عين فاين السمع .. الخ، فلو كل الناس عندهم موهبة واحدة أو عندهم كل المواهب فكيف نحتاج لبعضنا البعض، بل كل واحد سيستقل بذاته ولا نصبح كنيسة لنا وحده ونحتاج بعضنا البعض مثل أعضاء الجسد الواحد، لأن الأعضاء بتكمل بعضها البعض، لكي نكون جسد واحد مرتبطين ببعضنا البعض، فالمواهب المتنوعة تكمل الكل وتثبت الكل وتربطهم معاً في جسد واحد...

الطبيعة نفسها تعلمنا أن ليس كل ما فيها واحد مستقل، ولا حتى جسدنا يحتاج الطعام الواحد، فالله علمنا كيف يكون بين الطبيعة انسجام وأن الكل مبني على الكل، ولا يوجد أحد منفرد بذاته ومكتفي بكل شيء أو منعزل عن الآخر لأن حياتنا كلها مرتبطة ببعضنا البعض بل وحتى بالطبيعة نفسه وكل ما فيها...
​


----------



## انت مهم (11 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جدا للاجابه الجميله ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك اخي الغالي ايمن


----------



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> شكرا جدا للاجابه الجميله ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك اخي الغالي ايمن



ويغمرك بسلامه ويملأ حياتك بأفراح القيامة وبهجتها آمين
​


----------



## ohannes (11 أبريل 2015)

soul&life
aymonded
.
رغم انو ما عندي سؤال حاليا
موضوع :رائع
اما الإجابات أكثرمن رائعة
بارك الرب خدمتكم
:flowers:​


----------



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2015)

ohannes قال:


> soul&life
> aymonded
> .
> رغم انو ما عندي سؤال حاليا
> ...



ويبارك حياتك ويسعدنا وجودك الحلو معنا، فقط صلي لأجلنا، وشكراً على تواجدك الفعال وسطنا؛ كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (12 أبريل 2015)

ohannes قال:


> soul&life
> aymonded
> .
> رغم انو ما عندي سؤال حاليا
> ...



ميرسى جدا لزوء حضرتك  بصراحة كل الشكر والامتنان من حق استاذ ايمن الرب يباركه ويثمر خدمته كمان وكمان ويكون الموضوع بركة وفايدة تعود على الكل 
اخرستوس انستى اليثوس انستى


----------



## انت مهم (23 أبريل 2015)

صباح المحبه والبركه....
مزمور 137_9 بقول
طوبى لمن يمسك اطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة..
يا ريت تفسير هذه الكلمات ؟؟؟
وشكرا ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> صباح المحبه والبركه....
> مزمور 137_9 بقول
> طوبى لمن يمسك اطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة..
> يا ريت تفسير هذه الكلمات ؟؟؟
> وشكرا ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك



أجمل صباح حلو لشخصك العزيز
هذا المزمور مزمور السبي البابلي، لما حدث أن بابل سبت إسرائيل وهدمت أورشليم، وقتلت الكثيرين وسبت الكل، فالمرنم بيصلي أن الله يحررهم ويجازي بابل حسب ما فعلته بهم، فهو بيتكلم عن القضاء التام على بابل ورد سبيهم، فالمعنى مجازي القصد منه ان الله ينتقم من الشرّ الذي حدث من الأعداء ولا يجعل لديهم القوة بل يقضب حتى على الصغار منهم، ويُخلِّص إسرائيل من السبي في بابل... ده المعنى العالم للكلام
​


----------



## انت مهم (23 أبريل 2015)

اجابه مقنعه وقيمه شكراااااااا لحضرتك اخي الفاضل ايمن
ربنا يباركك ويزيدك نعمه وسلام


----------



## aymonded (24 أبريل 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> اجابه مقنعه وقيمه شكراااااااا لحضرتك اخي الفاضل ايمن
> ربنا يباركك ويزيدك نعمه وسلام



ويفرح قلبك ويهبك ملء النعمة والسلام الدائم يا رب آمين
​


----------



## انت مهم (30 أبريل 2015)

مساااااااء النعمه والبركه...عدنا بسؤال جديد لو سمحت.
هل مسموع الرقص في اعراس المؤمنين؟
وهل مسموح التزقيف في الاجتماعات؟
ارجو الرد واذا امكن ايات من الكتاب المقدس...
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك.


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> مساااااااء النعمه والبركه...عدنا بسؤال جديد لو سمحت.
> هل مسموع الرقص في اعراس المؤمنين؟
> وهل مسموح التزقيف في الاجتماعات؟
> ارجو الرد واذا امكن ايات من الكتاب المقدس...
> ربنا يباركك ويحفظك.



شوفي يا محبوبة الله والقديسين - باختصار وإيجاز شديد - الله خلقنا في الحرية ولم يربطنا براباطات وقيود تحت ناموس أفعل ولا تفعل، لأن كل إنسان بيتصرف بناء على ما يتوافق معه، المهم الحذر من الخطية اللي بتفصلنا عن حياة التقوى في حرية مجد أولاد الله، لذلك لا يوجد قانون يقول أفعل ولا تفعل، بل كل واحد بيتصرف بتدبير وعي الإفراز مميزاً ما يتناسب مع شخصيته.. ولا يوجد آيات تتكلم عن الأفعال في الأعراس والمناسبات الاجتماعية لكي أحضر آيات تخص الموضوع...

أما موضوع التصفيق في الاجتماعات لا يصح لأنه لا يليق بالحضرة الإلهية، التي ينبغي أن تكون في مهابة وهدوء وتقدير شديد بوقار، وليس معنى أنه أنفعل شخص أو أحد بترنيمة وعلى صوته عن دون قصد، أو صفق منفعلاً يبقى أخطأ طبعاً لأ وألف لأ، أنا باتكلم فقط عن الجو العام مش الحالات الفردية (مثل ما حدث لداود النبي حينما كان يرقص أمام تابوت الرب) والتي تُصنع بانفعال غير منضبط في التقوى، المهم في كل الأحوال أين القلب، لأن لو الموضوع مجرد انفعال نفسي فهو مؤقت يزول بزوال المؤثر، المهم القلب يكون انزرع فيه كلمة الله لتُثمر في النهاية لو رعاها الإنسان وسقاها وعاش بيها...
​


----------



## انت مهم (9 مايو 2015)

شكرا جدا اخي الغالي ايمن لاجاباتك القيمه ربنا يباركك ويزيدك..ويعوضك كل خير وسلام


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2015)

ويفرح قلبك ويشع فيكي نوره وبهاءه آمين​


----------



## soul & life (10 مايو 2015)

سلام ونعمة


عندى سؤال يا استاذ ايمن هو عن الصلاة احنا بنقول انه فى صلاة سهمية  او صلاة مختصرة اللى هى يارب يا يسوع ارحمنى  مثلا ... وطبعا بتتقال فى اى وقت واى مكان  بنتعود انها تتقال بصفة مستمرة  على مدار اليوم 
طيب اذا انا كنت اعده  مش فى وضع استعداد للصلاة بمعنى انه مش واقفة بصلى اعده وسط ناس مريحة فى اوضتى  مثلا  وفى عقلى بصلى وبكلم ربنا  كلامى بيكون شكر ورجاء وطلبات بتذكر ناس وادعولهم وبطلب معونة ربنا وبكلم ربنا فى سرى ممكن  اقول صلاة الشكر  
او اقول مزمور حفظاه  هل دى تعتبر صلاة !!

ولا كده انا بقلل من قدسية الصلاة  ولازم وقت الصلاة التزم انى ادخل مخدعى واقف امام ربنا  ؟!


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> 
> عندى سؤال يا استاذ ايمن هو عن الصلاة احنا بنقول انه فى صلاة سهمية  او صلاة مختصرة اللى هى يارب يا يسوع ارحمنى  مثلا ... وطبعا بتتقال فى اى وقت واى مكان  بنتعود انها تتقال بصفة مستمرة  على مدار اليوم
> ...



الإنسان الذي صار هيكلاً لله هو ذاته يصير صلاة دائمة يصعدها محرقة على هيكل قلبه الداخلي الذي طهره الله بعمل التجديد المستمر فيه سراً بروحه، لذلك حياته كلها صلاة في كل وقت وأي وقت، فلو سألنا متى يكلم الابن أباه أو يدخل مسكنه ويلتقي بعائلته فهل يجوز هذا السؤال !!!، إذ كيف لابن ينام في بيت عائلته وعندما يقوم من النوم لا يلتقي بهم وهو في حالته قبل الاغتسال !!!، فطالما هو من أهل البيت فهو معهم في شركة، ولا يعوقه أي شيء عن الحديث مع أبويه أو إخوته، إلا لو كان في خصومة معهم لأي سبب ان كان، أو غريب عن المنزل وغريب عنهم ولا يعرفهم أو مجرد زائر ولكنه ليس من أهل البيت !!!

الاستهانة هي اللي تعوق الصلاة مش الشكل، فطالما فيه تقوى واحترام لله في القلب وهو الأساس، ما من مشكلة في أي وقت وساعة تتم الصلاة في كل حين أو وقت,,,
​


----------



## soul & life (10 مايو 2015)

كلامك مضبوط ومقنع جدا  ... شكرا استاذ ايمن للأجابة  .. الرب يعوضك


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2015)

ويفرح قلبك ويشع فينا كلنا نوره ونصرته يا رب آمين
​


----------

